

Game programming patterns - FraaJad
http://gameprogrammingpatterns.com/

======
stevejohnson
This site is explicitly incomplete. Barely begun, in fact. However, the
'object pool' section has been filled out and has some nice diagrams and
explanations.

All in all, I would much rather have seen this link in 4-6 months instead of
right now. I'll try to remember to resubmit it around that time.

~~~
mcav
On that note, it'd be nice to have an RSS feed or e-mail notification for when
he gets it done.

~~~
crucini
So you want him to implement the Observer pattern?

------
martingordon
It does look incomplete, but I would like to see a decent resource on game
programming for the non-game developer. I consider myself a fairly competent
developer but I'm pretty clueless when it comes to AI programming and game
development.

~~~
Quiark
This is probably not going to be an introduction to game programming, I thinks
it's more targeted at those who have already started.

But I think there are other resources for people like you. There are questions
about it on stackoverflow, for example
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/174830/learning-game-
prog...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/174830/learning-game-programming)

------
romanm
Singelton can't be counted as design patter since dependency injection
paradigm been adapted by Java community.

